# Mask with nightvision and amplified hearing.



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.hauntersdigest.com/2010/...th-stereo-night-vision-and-amplified-hearing/






Saw this posted over at Haunters Digest and checked out the instructable. This looks like a really fun project and I'm certain it can be applied to many things.

However one of the key things that attracted me to this design is NEVER covered in the instructable. I presume it's because he wants you to buy his masks and not be able to build it all yourself. In the introduction video the builder mentions that the mask is not connected in anyway to the face or jaw - no straps, push rods, etc. This implies that there's some sort of mic, color organ, motor/servo combo controlling the jaw. Yet the instructable NEVER covers this aspect of the build. I'm pretty sure the same can be achieved by gutting a Boris talking skull and hacking it in to a mask. But would still have loved to see his approach on this.

However, the IR, nightvision, and amplified hearing rig is wicked cool and mad props to this design. This is great for actors in poorly lit areas of the haunt. It also allows them to hide in relatively dark areas and sneak up on their prey.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

For just night vision you could try this:


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

way cool ideas great for capturing screams and look's of terror


----------



## sluggo (Jun 16, 2010)

Terrormaster said:


> In the introduction video the builder mentions that the mask is not connected in anyway to the face or jaw - no straps, push rods, etc. This implies that there's some sort of mic, color organ, motor/servo combo controlling the jaw.


He also says no batteries, so I would think that would rule out motors and microphones.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Honestly, I don't see why (or how) it wouldn't be attatched to the performer's jaw.

Notice how his speech is impaired in the first video you posted while the mask is on. I think that's a sign that there's something in his mouth or around it.

Around 1:15 in this video he says that the mask's jaw connects to his lower jaw. hmm... Perhaps "not connected" means not bonded together, but isn't meant to imply not resting on each other. I think the point he was trying to make is simply that you can just take it off and put it on without wrestling with straps and velcro. Right around 4:30, you can take a few peeks at a long white protrusion at the bottom inside of the mask. I think that sits under the performer's jaw and allows him to open the mouth.






I think the weight of the jaw is probably too much for a boris motor, or most standard hobby servos. The physical jaw-jaw connection just seems the most practical.


----------

